# TX Batteries



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm using 8cell AA rechargable 2650 batteries in my 3PKS radio. Whats your opinion on a safe charge rate. I've been using 1 amp to be on the safe side. Whats your take on this.


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

as long as its ont he charger when not in use I see no problem with your current rate>.....


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

i think hes using an actual charger for charging the batteries (i think lol)


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, using a Duratrax Ice


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

I've used my millenium,and my mrc 959 to charge tx batts from my spectrum radio, I just slide the 8 cell holder out and set the charger to 8 cell tx and charge away, for 2600 mhr cells you could safely charge up to 2.5 amps. :dude:


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, I guess I've been charging them a little low. I'll try the 2.5a.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

Your not doing it wrong, the basis for the 2.5 amp statement is 1 amp of charge per 1000 mhr thus 2.5 is the most you should use, if they come off hot cut it down to say 2 amps as your not racing them just filling them. :dude:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I have been racing these cells in my BRP car. I charge at 1.2 amps and they run like fire!

I am also doing the same for the cells I use in my transmitter. 1.2 amps, very little heat and they last for ever. I also cycle them, discharge at 1.0 amp to 1.1v/cell.


----------



## garacer08 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have gone to a lipo battery in my 3pk and love it. I have not charge my battery in almost 4 weeks and have raced twice plus had it on while checking setup and setting up my new brushless/lipo car. As of tonight I still have 12.5v on my batt meter. I have a friend that went to a lipo batt and raced every weekend for a month and race the Pav oval Nats without charging. They can be charged on a ICE charger also. :thumbsup:


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

This is a little OT, but, I have a M8 that came with the wall charger for the Tx batteries, and reciever pack. I have 2400 NM AA that work great. But the wall charger says NCads, will it be Ok to use this charger with the Metals, or should I get a new one that comes with a M11??
LMK, Thanks.
Kevin


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Garacer, what lipo pack are you using. Sounds like it might be even better than what I'm using now.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

glgraphix said:


> This is a little OT, but, I have a M8 that came with the wall charger for the Tx batteries, and reciever pack. I have 2400 NM AA that work great. But the wall charger says NCads, will it be Ok to use this charger with the Metals, or should I get a new one that comes with a M11??
> LMK, Thanks.
> Kevin


that should be no problem, the only thing to avoid would be lipo's :dude:


----------



## garacer08 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thunder power 1320Mah 11.1v lipo. Theres nothing to change except remove the rubber boot from the batt area of your 3pk. Some people have had to shave down the ribs under the rubber boot (you will see what im talking about when you remove the boot), but I did not. Its a tight fit but doesnt move around.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks much garacer!


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

reggie's dad said:


> that should be no problem, the only thing to avoid would be lipo's :dude:


Thanks, I figured as much, but didnt know for 100%.
Kevin


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

I use the Futaba TX/RX charger most of the time with Nicad, or NIMh AA cells. For maintenance I use the Integy AA/AAA Cell discharger to completely discharge each cell, then trickle charge them back up about every 2-3 months.

When fast charging I use a .50amp rate with a .01 detect setting - cells are not being raced so high rates aren't necessary unless you need to charge them quickly the 1.5 amp is max.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

t4mania said:


> I'm using 8cell AA rechargable 2650 batteries in my 3PKS radio. Whats your opinion on a safe charge rate. I've been using 1 amp to be on the safe side. Whats your take on this.


A good rule of thumb is the capacity X 1C.
So at the max go 2.65 amps.
2 amps is a safe balance between quick charging and not ruining your batteries.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Go to nine cells , you'll love it :thumbsup:


----------

